# Vectric aspire software



## bcleite

I'm new to Lumberjocks. I do my fair share of wood working but I don't use CNC machines. A lot of what I do is burn driftwood with a magnifying glass. I'll try to post some pictures of some of my recent projects.
My uncle gave me his CNC machine along with his vectric aspire software. The machine I'm going to keep but I have no use for the software. He paid $2000 for the software and I'm not sure how to go about finding someone who wants to buy it. I contacted Vectric Sales in England and have been given permission to sell it. If anyone here is interested, go online and get Vectric's phone number or email and contact them yourself. The person I talked to was Karen Jordan. I hope this doesn't get me removed as a solicitor. I'm just trying to make someone a good deal on something I won't be using.
Bryan


----------



## bonesbr549

what version and what are you asking? There is a license transfer fee but it can be done. I use V-Carve-pro which is a stripped down version. Might be interested.


----------



## John Smith_inFL

*a magnifying glass???*
wow - that takes me back to the 3rd grade when I burned my name 
in a piece of wood with a magnifying glass.
it is nice to see your handiwork ~ very impressive !!! keep at it.

.

.


----------



## bcleite

Thanks for the kind words!!!! I've been using a magnifying glass since the 70's.

The Aspire program is version 8.5. Not sure about a price yet. There's a guy at work that might be buying it for $1500. I hope that's not too low. I don't know much about it. Any thoughts?


----------



## ArtMann

My thoughts are that keeping a CNC machine without keeping the software necessary to do anything with it is like buying a table saw and then selling the blade.


----------



## Mike_D_S

Depending on what you want to do, Aspire could be serious overkill. There are also some free ones to use (Fusion360 for hobby guys for example).

The Vectric software can be transferred once from the original owner.

I would go post this on CNC zone, you're likely to hit a wider range of people looking to upgrade their software.

Mike


----------



## bcleite

Thanks for the advice. When I use the cnc I would never be doing any 3D work, just to cut a name into a piece of flat stock. I did get approval from Vectric to sell the program. Whoever buys it I would first have them call Vectric and verify.
Here's my latest burn project….


----------



## xeddog

> When I use the cnc I would never be doing any 3D work,
> - bcleite


You say that now. I would suggest you use the machine, learn what it can do, and then make your decision.

Wayne


----------



## bcleite




----------



## Ger21

> The Aspire program is version 8.5. Not sure about a price yet. There's a guy at work that might be buying it for $1500. I hope that's not too low. I don't know much about it. Any thoughts?


$1500 is too high. The upgrade to the current version is $400. When you add the transfer fee, you're basically charging full price.
I'd say $1100-$1200 is more in line with what someone would pay for it.


----------

